# Frustration trying to get price of Pet passport from 2012!



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been trying to find out, from local vets,how much they will charge for Pet passport for my dogs, from January 1st. One vet is still quoting in excess of £200, whilst my own vets are offering a package, including micro chip, but haven't been able to give me a price as yet. I've just spoken to another who has quote just over £40 for the rabies vaccination and around £15 for the documentation, as the dogs have already been chipped. Has anyone else made any enquiries? I am trying to decide whether to be really brave and take the dogs on camping holiday to France in the summer or whether to stick to UK. The cost of the Pet passport as well as my nerve will play a big part in the decision!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive just been watching the news and there relaxing it a bit ,so perhaps the vets havnt recosted it yet ,it also depends on where your taking the dogs


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

It would only be to France, probably in our folding camper, but maybe a gite. We took them both to wet Wales this year for a fortnight, and had a really good time despite poor weather. We usually stay in a gite in France though, it would be 1st time abroad in the camper. I think you're right, no one I've spoken to so far seems to have prepared for the change in January as far as cost goes, which has surprised me. I feel apprehensive about taking them abroad, due to rules and regulations etc., but thought I'd check out the costs before making a decision one way or the other. Teenage son is lobbying for Scotland though!!!


----------



## JonoBeagle (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know about chipping etc, as we had all the vaccines done in Japan, but the documentation and pet passport cost in France (in the Alps  ) was 5. Don't know about their chipping and vaccine charges as we didn't do anything other than the rabies blood test there which was 100 but you won't need that anymore just to go to Europe.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cost us about £200 all together last year for Ruperts pet passport. That included all jabs, vet check before travelling etc though. He was already chipped. Whether the cost will change with the changes coming I don't know.

Personally I wouldn't get one just to take the dogs on holiday, the only reason we got Rupert one was because we were being sent to Germany.


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

£200 each for 2 dogs would definitely mean a UK based holiday for us, but with the relaxations hopefully the price would be much reduced as no blood tests needed and both dogs already chipped. The only other factor is whether I've got the courage to take them abroad. I'd probably be having nightmares before we went involving the paperwork not being correct to get them back into the UK or something similar!!:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

JacquelineG said:


> £200 each for 2 dogs would definitely mean a UK based holiday for us, but with the relaxations hopefully the price would be much reduced as no blood tests needed and both dogs already chipped. The only other factor is whether I've got the courage to take them abroad. I'd probably be having nightmares before we went involving the paperwork not being correct to get them back into the UK or something similar!!:


I spent weeks panicking that we'd have missed something and wouldn't be able to bring Rupert with us. I know if we've got a dog when we return to the UK I'll panic over whether we've done everything necessary to get them into the UK. That's why I wouldn't take one on a holiday abroad.


----------



## JonoBeagle (Nov 1, 2011)

Even under previous legislation, it was pretty simple... The real cost is the blood tests... Because it has to go to a lab that different governments recognise, so the EU may say yes, but other PETS accredited countries like Japan, Australia, etc may say no to that particular lab. 

However, if it is just for Europe, and all jabs etc are up to date with all the paperwork with you for the jabs, the passport shouldn't be a problem in terms of costs now as you don't need the blood test from the first of Jan, just to wait 21 days from the first rabies jan post chipping, and also to get them wormed on the way back to the UK (Defra will have more info about that).


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Are you saying there are extra costs for the passport itself?

My dogs each have a blue book which they got from the vet as standard when they went for their first vaccination ..All details of rabies vac's and worm treatments are added as and when needed..

No extra charge for the book!


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I got Tammy a passport a couple of years ago as i thought i might be moving to a different country and i believe it cost over £200 in total but she had her normal booster along with the rabies and then the blood test. 
Ended up not moving after all though so was a waste of money lol


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh no, now I'm worried, we are taking our boy on holiday to France next year for the first time after people have told us how easy it is. We've triple checked everything so hope it will be okay! The passport was pretty expensive though, I guess they will lower the price now.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I was surprised how easy it was coming back from france. It took about 5 mins to check 3 dogs.

The passport should be alot cheaper now, it was the blood tests that were the expensive part. Should just be the cost of micro chip and rabies jab, vets might charge a bit for the paperwork and time (if that still needs to be done the same?).


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

dorrit said:


> Are you saying there are extra costs for the passport itself?
> 
> My dogs each have a blue book which they got from the vet as standard when they went for their first vaccination ..All details of rabies vac's and worm treatments are added as and when needed..
> 
> No extra charge for the book!


I don't know but the vet who did manage to give me an estimate of the cost broke it down to just over £40 for rabies vaccination plus around £15 for the docs. Bobbyw, don't let my panic influence you, I think its just a case of never having taken them abroad, I would worry about the red tape. I work for the government and I'm sure this makes me worry far too much about everything!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

We are thinking of taaking Piper to Italy with us in 2013 so phoned the vets about a passport. They wouldn't even quote us as it all changes in Jan. I am still expecting to pay about £200 though.


----------



## harls (Aug 19, 2011)

don't forget to budget for the vets fee in France, you have to have them seen and treated for fleas / tapeworm etc. before returning to UK...the consultation in my area (France) is 36 plus the treatments. As with anywhere the price will vary.

Hope this helps


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

We have got a quote from our vets it's £65 for two rabies injections including passport per dog. Then its extra for the worming and fleaing. Thought that was quite reasonable price and our vets were very helpful and advised two injections for extra safety.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not sure of the price now as things are changing after 31/12/11 so it should to cheaper just a rabies jab, no blood test and you only have to wait 21 days instead of 6 months. You can get all the details on the DFRA pet passport web-site, or just phone your vet they should have all the details of the changes.


----------

